# Corner bead stress cracking.



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I am curious if anyone has ever used this product and had any luck. I'm not big on new gimmicks, and almost always ignore them, but this one caught my eye. For older apartment repaints I would consider using it. 

One other thought is this. It has a random cut edge to make it blend in without the need to skim over it. It basically says "stick in on and paint it". Even in an apartment I wouldn't paint over it without atleast a skimcoat of mud to hide the edges. BUT, with a rigid coat of mud over the tape, won't that take from the elastic (or "flex") properties of the tape?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> I am curious if anyone has ever used this product and had any luck. I'm not big on new gimmicks, and almost always ignore them, but this one caught my eye. For older apartment repaints I would consider using it.
> 
> One other thought is this. It has a random cut edge to make it blend in without the need to skim over it. It basically says "stick in on and paint it". Even in an apartment I wouldn't paint over it without atleast a skimcoat of mud to hide the edges. BUT, with a rigid coat of mud over the tape, won't that take from the elastic (or "flex") properties of the tape?


Why would you state what you would or wouldn't do before you even tried the product?

I did look for reviews and there doesn't seem to be any. Who knows, maybe the paint will cover the edges...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Flat with a thick nap would probably come close to hiding it. Still in the right light you would see it there is no doubt about that.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Try it and post your results. I like to use the new fibafuse tape with 20 min and then skim for patches. It sits flush.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Harry said:


> Why would you state what you would or wouldn't do before you even tried the product?
> 
> I did look for reviews and there doesn't seem to be any. Who knows, maybe the paint will cover the edges...


Harry it's just an educated guess. I took a piece out of the box and paint won't hide the edge, it's just to thick. The guy at Duron told me he's sold quite a bit since they started carrying it but that no one has come back to tell him how good it actually holds up. 

Let's just assume for a moment that it would need skim coated to be acceptable. My question is if doing so would take from the "give, or flex" qualities of the tape which is meant to keep the crack from returning.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Try it and post your results. I like to use the new fibafuse tape with 20 min and then skim for patches. It sits flush.


I was looking at that Fibafuse tape a while back, I don't remember if that was self adhesive or not but I do like that its a sandable tape right? have you ever burned it RIAD? 

I've come up against some cracking cornerbead all along the bottom edge of a tray ceiling. I've never done stress cracks along the edge of corner bead and I'm searching for the best product to use. 

If I don't find a more efficient way I guess i'll just scrape out the cracking mud, and then either use paper tape or the fibafuse tape. Basically I'd like to find a self adhering product that won't need a tape coat of mud, and that would only require one or two light coats over the top. I haven't used adhesive mesh fibertape in years because It always seemed to be the first to re-crack on walls and ceilings.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I just V out the crack, mud it and put the fuse on, wipe the fuse and then leave a good coat on it. When dry sand and put a 2nd coat on it and it is good to sand and prime. It sits really flat and I have used it extensively in modular homes that are cracked at every bead and above every window and door. Use 20 if in a hurry or all purpose if you have time. If you play with it too much the fibers will show but you will go away once dry and sanded.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell a product called "goodbye cracks". It's a basically an elasto spray. You fix your crack normally, then spray a couple coats of this stuff over it and paint. 

It works...sorta. the crack usually comes back, but its less noticeable because this stuff bridges the gap. So is it really fixed....no...is it hidden? Sure, as long as you don't look too close. 

This tape sounds similar, I bet it works similar to the spray..I'd still like to hear a review though.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Find where the bead is loose along the edge and throw a few screws there on the edge. If it's still flappin the fix won't hold.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Find where the bead is loose along the edge and throw a few screws there on the edge. If it's still flappin the fix won't hold.


Lol...your post brings me to realize that the original post was about corner bead stress cracking. I really don't see a use for this product in that situation.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm gonna use the fibafuse for the tray ceiling corner bead. In the meantime i'll document a crack repair in an apartment using the "stress crack tape" and post it on the tail of this thread.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Harry said:


> Lol...your post brings me to realize that the original post was about corner bead stress cracking. I really don't see a use for this product in the situation.


Originally my post was about the tape but kinda morphed into another question I had about the corner bead repair lol. I don't see it working for that application either. :no:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried the stresscrack tape in an old apartment. I'm not sure what actually looks better in my opinion, using this tape over a crack, or just flinging poo on it.


Oh well, another "I should have known better" moment. anyway, i said I would post it, and there it is. If it saves you a couple bucks knowing the stuff is junk, then it was worth the time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep does not look like a product for me, diy.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Took some cojones to post that pic....


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

:lol: Thanks Wolfgang. I was waiting for the onslaught of comments about how crappy my work is, but I have to say I'm a little disapointed. I remember one guy that posted some fantastic looking work, and a few of the fellas tore into him a little bit about a cut line down the side of a pillar that didn't look laser straight. Then I post this masterpiece and I don't even get a little pat on my hack, i mean back. I give up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Took some cojones to post that pic....


They can't all be winners. 

Thanks for the pics...Don just tell us something's crap...show us how crappy it is


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> :lol: Thanks Wolfgang. I was waiting for the onslaught of comments about how crappy my work is, but I have to say I'm a little disapointed. I remember one guy that posted some fantastic looking work, and a few of the fellas tore into him a little bit about a cut line down the side of a pillar that didn't look laser straight. Then I post this masterpiece and I don't even get a little pat on my hack, i mean back. I give up.


Well you said it was done in an apartment so...


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Different Strokes said:


> I tried the stresscrack tape in an old apartment. I'm not sure what actually looks better in my opinion, using this tape over a crack, or just flinging poo on it.
> 
> 
> Oh well, another "I should have known better" moment. anyway, i said I would post it, and there it is. If it saves you a couple bucks knowing the stuff is junk, then it was worth the time.


Sort of has a nice "fauxness" effect to it


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> I tried the stresscrack tape in an old apartment. I'm not sure what actually looks better in my opinion, using this tape over a crack, or just flinging poo on it.
> 
> 
> Oh well, another "I should have known better" moment. anyway, i said I would post it, and there it is. If it saves you a couple bucks knowing the stuff is junk, then it was worth the time.


Totally invisible! :jester:


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Brett MCP said:


> Sort of has a nice "fauxness" effect to it


Yeah...people pay big money for that stuff. Just sell it right and you can make a fortune.


----------

